# Lots of Ducks and Good Bucks.  Members needed in McDuffie/Glascock club. 677 acres



## Hadden (May 4, 2013)

This is a new club consisting of two tracts in McDuffie/Warren and Glascock County totaling 677 acres.  The McDuffie/Warren County tract is owned by a Kaolin Company and until this year there properties were only hunted by employees and since the company has lots of land there was very little hunting pressure.

-There will be a total of 12 members @ $650 per member.

-Deer, Ducks and Turkeys are on both tracts.

-Glascock tract is 214 acres with pines, hardwood bottoms and two beaver ponds with good duck hunting.

-McDuffie/Warren County tract is 463 acres with thinned pines, lots of hardwoods with plenty of white oaks and beaver pond that has plenty of ducks.  Little Brier Creek runs through the property and provides a place to do some creek fishing.  This tract has it all.

-A place to camp with water and power will be available.

**Please see the attached pictures and maps**

Also attached are two pictures of deer I killed on the McDuffie county tract.

Give me a call if you have any question or would like to tour the properties and I also have more pictures of the property I can email to you.

Thanks

Doug Hadden
dhadden1@yahoo.com
706-833-6874


----------



## jp94 (May 6, 2013)

What kind of club rules are you going to have? Is it going to qdm? Will duck hunting be allowed during deer season?


----------



## ghadarits (May 7, 2013)

*Will duck hunting during deer season be OK??*

"Will duck hunting be allowed during deer season?"


----------



## Hadden (May 10, 2013)

*Duck Hunting*

Duck hunting will be allowed in deer season, there are three different beaver ponds between the two tracts.


----------



## Hadden (May 13, 2013)

We only have 6 openings left.


----------



## Leo74 (May 15, 2013)

Hello. I was checking to see if you still have openings in your club.


----------



## 1HAD1 (May 16, 2013)

hey, I talk to him last nite and after today we should be down to four...best way to get him is on his phone


----------



## Leo74 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks. I called and left a message.


----------



## Hadden (Jun 3, 2013)

We have 1 opening left to fill.  If you are interested give me a call at 706-833-6874 or email me at dhadden1@yahoo.com   Thanks!


----------



## jrclickgt (Jan 16, 2014)

Are there any openings for 2014-15?

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Hadden (Jun 3, 2014)

We have a few openings, please let me know if your interested. Thanks


----------



## Don D (Jun 6, 2014)

I sent you a e-mail I have not heard back yet.


----------



## jap (Jul 31, 2014)

*Openings*

Any more openings


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm surprised Thiele hasn't cut the timber yet, they sure butchered up the land that butts up to mine.


----------

